# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Учусь видеомонтажу.

## РЭДА

Доброго времени суток. Я работаю в школе руководителем вокально-инструментального ансамбля. В последнее время на всех конкурсах требуется видео выступления. Поэтому пришлось осваивать новую профессию. Снимала с трёх точек. В центре - видеокамера (это была ошибка, качество хуже фотоаппарата). Справа и слева - фотоаппараты. Монтировала в Sony Vegas. К сожалению не смогла снимать крупный план, т.к. сидела за пультом. Ну что получилось, не судите строго. Но к критике прислушаюсь.
http://youtu.be/ng6IVptsHwM

----------


## Zadov_star

С трех точек снимать не обязательно, если подойти с рассуждением, то хватит   и 2х камер. Первую камеру (общий план) я бы опустил   ниже(на уровень глаз солистки),  Между крупностью планов(вторая камера)  должна быть гораздо большая разница,   варианты тут такие: 1. кадр по грудь, 2. по горло, 3 крупно обрезанное лицо только рот нос и глаза.  Поэтому второй камерой снимать с боку не обязательно, лучше тоже  почти по центру. 
в обшем стратегия такая: общак 1 раз настраиваем включаем жмем запись и не трогаем. Второй камерой берем в разных крупностях: то солистку, то тех кто подпевает. Записываем. После чего можно разнообразить сьемку  разными красивыми неожиданными ракурсами (которые снимаются уже отдельно) Например крупно руки гитариста, барабанщика, руки на электопианино, нога отбивает такт, общий или средний план со спины или сбоку и т.п...
   Хотя для конкурсов все это не обязательно. Достаточно взять общий план по колени и записать. Т.к. жюри все равно оценивает в первую очередь вокальные данные

----------

Olly13 (22.09.2019)

----------


## РЭДА

Спасибо за подсказки. Я так поняла, что крупный план снимать надо отдельно? А как же ребята будут попадать в музыкальную запись? Они-то играют вживую? 
И ещё вопрос - а не проще ли в программе сделать приближение. И как сделать, чтобы при этом не пострадало качество. Или это нереально. Просто столкнулась с тем, что когда ведут камеру на крупный план, - дрожит объектив. У нас же не профессиональные камеры.
Вообщем вопросов больше чем ответов.

----------


## РЭДА

А это эксперимент дочери после посещения выставки самураев.
http://youtu.be/fRawO18vi5M

----------


## Zadov_star

Хитрость как раз  в том:  чтобы снять крупные планы, в которых люди грубо говоря "шевелят губами"  в ту самую основную первую сьемку. Одновременно  С  камерой снимающей общий план.Иначе потом тяжело совместить- т.к. люди двужутся  чуть по разному всегда.  Снимать лучше со штатива тоже,(нужно 2 штатива тот который похуже-под общий план) тогда при наезде трясучки не будет, ВЫКЛЮЧАТЬ КАМЕРУ ТОЖЕ НЕ НАДО - тогда легче будет синхронизировать их при монтаже. Для этого в кино используют звук хлопушки, а здесь можно просто топнуть ногой, этот вплеск будет хорошо виден на звуковой волне в монтажке.  После чего останется только вырезать места на крупных планах, где была переброска камеры - в этих местах автоматически окажется средний план. 
  А куски с крупными планами рук, где идет игра на муз. инструментах совмещаются очень легко ,даже если они сняты отдельно  поверте.

----------


## РЭДА

Огромное спасибо за советы. Я поняла, что многое зависит от оператора. Если профессионально снято, то монтировать очень легко. Наверное даже всё равно в какой программе. Я пробовала и в Adobe Premiere Pro и в Pinnacle. Но с ними хорошо работать на стационарном компьютере. А у меня сейчас в основном ноутбук. Он не тянет эти программы, поэтому перешла на Sony Vegas Pro 12. Мне понравилось, - всё достаточно просто и интуитивно понятно.

----------


## Zadov_star

ну да многое зависит от сьемки. С программами тоже - тут кому что ближе по дуще. Я например сижу на Grass Valley EDIUS 6. Он вообще  на пентиуме 4 запросто работает.

----------


## Димитрий

> Я поняла, что многое зависит от оператора.


и от оператора и от камеры у оператора и от штатива у камеры........



> И ещё вопрос - а не проще ли в программе сделать приближение.


 Проще, но качество видео пострадает. И чем сильнее программное приближение, тем сильнее страдает качество видео, поэтому не нужно проще.



> Я пробовала и в Adobe Premiere Pro и в Pinnacle. Но с ними хорошо работать на стационарном компьютере. А у меня сейчас в основном ноутбук. Он не тянет эти программы, поэтому перешла на Sony Vegas Pro 12. Мне понравилось, - всё достаточно просто и интуитивно понятно.


тут предпочтения чисто субъективные, то есть кому какая понравится. Из этих трёх, я думаю, вам как начинающей не стОит сразу Premiere- эта программа сложнее двух. В принципе Пиннакл, как самая подходящая для новичков (не версия 17) не сильно требовательна к конфигурации компа, или ноута. Но если Sony Vegas, то она тоже подойдёт. Важно: следует обратить особое внимание на настройки вывода видео.

----------


## Димитрий

*Zadov_star*, классно про тазик с позитивным сумасшествием   :Grin:

----------


## РЭДА

Пока нет возможности снимать, решила поиграть с видео кошки Муси, снятым на телефон. Качество конечно не очень, но тут я впервые стала пробовать работать с футажами. Первый опыт. Не судите строго.
http://youtu.be/qqeZJ4fo-1s



> тут предпочтения чисто субъективные, то есть кому какая понравится. Из этих трёх, я думаю, вам как начинающей не стОит сразу Premiere- эта программа сложнее двух.


 Premiere мне не показалась сложной.Я много лет работаю в музыкальных редакторах, и принцип похожий. Я бы с удовольствием в ней  монтировала, но ноутбук не тянет.

----------


## hclopov

на сайте



> Доброго времени суток. Я работаю в школе руководителем вокально-инструментального ансамбля. В последнее время на всех конкурсах требуется видео выступления. Поэтому пришлось осваивать новую профессию. Снимала с трёх точек. В центре - видеокамера (это была ошибка, качество хуже фотоаппарата). Справа и слева - фотоаппараты. Монтировала в Sony Vegas. К сожалению не смогла снимать крупный план, т.к. сидела за пультом. Ну что получилось, не судите строго. Но к критике прислушаюсь.
> http://youtu.be/ng6IVptsHwM


Могу помочь.

----------


## яНаталья

Добрый вечер.Помогите плиз. Работаю в пинакле 15. Сейчас делаю монтаж почему то не воспроизводит видео которое уже есть.И с верху есть дорожка времени она обычно загружается и меняет цвет с оранжевого на зелёный, а сейчас не меняет.Когда нажимаю предварительный просмотр курсор бежит время отсчитывается, а изображения и звука нет.

----------


## Оля провинциалка

> Добрый вечер.Помогите плиз. Работаю в пинакле 15. Сейчас делаю монтаж почему то не воспроизводит видео которое уже есть.И с верху есть дорожка времени она обычно загружается и меняет цвет с оранжевого на зелёный, а сейчас не меняет.Когда нажимаю предварительный просмотр курсор бежит время отсчитывается, а изображения и звука нет.


У меня пинакл 14, но такая же проблема была. Пришлось создавать проект заново. Буду очень признательна, если кто научит выходить из подобных ситуаций.

----------

